# America's changing demographics



## RockVolnutt (Apr 18, 2017)

What's your opinions on the subject? Will Tumblr and the current DNC get their dream of whitey dying off and a start of a "Progressive POC America"? Will /pol/ get it's race war and balkanization? Am I mistaken on thinking the stats are easy to manipulate for whatever you want to believe and racists are making the dumb mistake of assuming these things are static on top of that?


----------



## millais (Apr 18, 2017)

America will inevitably develop into a majority minority population, just as the DNC's pet demographers say, but many of the second and third generation brownskins will not vote for the Democrats because after cultural assimilation has occurred, the brownskins' economic and social interests largely intersect with those of the whiteskins. This is visible in the Democrats' poor showing among White and Non-White Hispanic demographic in the 2016 general election. Many self-reported American-born Hispanics in the census are culturally just whites with only nominal Hispanic ethnicity by descent (maybe just with 1-2 Hispanic grandparents), and subsequently they vote like whites. Even among the ones that retain their cultural identity after the second or third generation, once they have accrued wealth and assets worth protecting, they will of course be just like whites in the same socioeconomic bracket and vote for the party that guarantees the most extensive tax cuts.


----------



## RockVolnutt (Apr 18, 2017)

millais said:


> America will inevitably develop into a majority minority population, just as the DNC's pet demographers say, but many of the second and third generation brownskins will not vote for the Democrats because after cultural assimilation has occurred, the brownskins' economic and social interests largely intersect with those of the whiteskins. This is visible in the Democrats' poor showing among White and Non-White Hispanic demographic in the 2016 general election. Many self-reported American-born Hispanics in the census are culturally just whites with only nominal Hispanic ethnicity by descent (maybe just with 1-2 Hispanic grandparents), and subsequently they vote like whites. Even among the ones that retain their cultural identity after the second or third generation, once they have accrued wealth and assets worth protecting, they will of course be just like whites in the same socioeconomic bracket and vote for the party that guarantees the most extensive tax cuts.


Wouldn't that lead to shrinking as well afterwards?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 18, 2017)

In all honesty, I could care less if we end up having a minority become a majority. The only problem is whether we can stick to being the Democracy we have or end up becoming a giant banana republic.


----------



## millais (Apr 18, 2017)

King_Scrotus said:


> Maybe I'm just jaded, but given previous examples, it can only really end in a racial dictatorship. All formerly white countries so far that have been left to minority majority populations end up using the past as a standing point from which to extend their power. First Rhodesia, and now South Africa doesn't look like it's heading in a good direction either. With America's past, it'll be just as easy. You get a bad combination of white guilt and minority nationalism which skyrockets them into power, where they'll immediately seek 'revenge'


It is a different story in America than in Rhodie or SA. Their mistake was transitioning too quickly to majority rule, which immediately undercut the pre-existing power structure and influence of the political parties representing the white minority. In US, we already have majority rule and the gradual influx of non-whites will not be fast or radical enough to overturn the existing two-party system. Plus in US, Hispanic group assimilates very quickly into the White cultural group, similar to Irish in 19th century. While continued influx of new Hispanic immigrant will maintain some level of distinctness and distance between Non-White Hispanic group and White group, large swathe of them will ultimately be assimilated within couple generations as they interbreed with the Whites. Black cultural group does not assimilate into the White very much, but they have stagnant population growth for their demographic and will not be a big bloc compared to the faster growing minority ethnicities. Blacks already were displaced by Hispanics as the largest minority group for some years now. The other thing that differs between SA and Rhodie and the US is that in SA and Rhodie, the blacks effectively united under a single black majority rule party in order to successfully overpower the whites in the legislature and government. Even though they were subdivided into many tribal affiliations and subsidiary parties, they all were united into a coalition against white minority rule. In the US, the minority ethnicities are not nearly as unified politically as the black Africans. While there may be some shared desire to displace the white control of government, many of the minority ethnicities in the US have fundamental and irreconcilable differences in their economic and social interests. Furthermore, they cannot form a strong coalition against the White Republicans because there will always be too many defectors from amongst their own minority ranks. Many of the anti-abortion Catholic Hispanics will defect (so Texas will never turn fully blue, for example), the affluent Asians who want the tax cuts and less affirmative action will defect, the blacks who despise welfare leeches will defect, and so on.


----------



## KillaClown1488 (Apr 19, 2017)

millais said:


> America will inevitably develop into a majority minority population, just as the DNC's pet demographers say, but many of the second and third generation brownskins will not vote for the Democrats because after cultural assimilation has occurred, the brownskins' economic and social interests largely intersect with those of the whiteskins. *This is visible in the Democrats' poor showing among White and Non-White Hispanic demographic in the 2016 general election.* Many self-reported American-born Hispanics in the census are culturally just whites with only nominal Hispanic ethnicity by descent (maybe just with 1-2 Hispanic grandparents), and subsequently they vote like whites. Even among the ones that retain their cultural identity after the second or third generation, once they have accrued wealth and assets worth protecting, they will of course be just like whites in the same socioeconomic bracket and vote for the party that guarantees the most extensive tax cuts.



You're wrong about quite a lot in this wall of text, but this one is verifiably incorrect. Trump did do better with racial minority groups than either McCain or Romney, but he did substantially worse than Bush. Part of the reason Trump won (the electoral college, mind you, not the popular vote) was because racial minorities voted less than in 2008 and 2012, and whites voted more. 

Moreover, your point about second- and third- generation hispanic immigrants voting for Republicans is also verifiably incorrect. Studies have shown that these individuals become more liberal, if anything. While first generation hispanics might vote republican because of abortion or some other religious issue, subsequent generations adopt standard liberal values including heavy social spending.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Apr 19, 2017)

RockVolnutt said:


> Will Tumblr and the current DNC get their dream of whitey dying off and a start of a "Progressive POC America"?



Probably not. Whites will exist one way or another. I've known Cantus, Sanchezes, Gonzalezes, Hinojosas, etc. that pass for white, even speak without a Hispanic accent. Demographics are always changing and fluctuating. Hell, if you look at birth rates across the globe, they're actually pretty low in most Western countries. White, brown, black, yellow, it doesn't matter, birth rates are declining for every group. The governments think that importing more immigrants will solve everything, but in truth, that won't help one bit. We're overpopulated, and the last thing we need are more mouths to feed, but no only that, we're in a pretty shitty economic situation. It takes money, and A LOT of money, to properly raise a family. The welfare state can only do so much for the Kebabs. Most of the ones being brought into Europe can't even read, write, or give two shits to learn the language of the country they're in. So when the high paying white collar job or skilled blue collar job comes up, who is going to get it: Heinrich Augsburg, who has a passion and wealth of knowledge for the field he is going into, or Muhammad ibn al-Fickifickin, migrant from Crapistan with a poor command of the German language, IQ of 79, and no skills or desire to learn a trade? 



RockVolnutt said:


> Will /pol/ get it's race war and balkanization?



Generation Z is shaping up to be Generation Zyklon-B. They're much more conservative than Millenials (Praise Kek). How conservative? That remains to be seen. With the possibility of a Califrexit, the future country of The People's Democratic Republic of California might end up being heralded as a beacon of light for a POC ethnostate, with the only caveat for white people being that they have to be gay, trans, or have their girlfriend/wife knocked up by Tyrone to atone for their "white guilt". Of course, this place will most likely devolve into a hellhole, with many trying to escape to the safety of America, or take their chances in Mexico. /pol/ might not get its RaHoWa, but we might see some kind of low intensity race war break out before it gets shut down by the national guard, because really, the government won't let that shit fly. 



RockVolnutt said:


> Am I mistaken on thinking the stats are easy to manipulate for whatever you want to believe and racists are making the dumb mistake of assuming these things are static on top of that?



Demographics, especially those that project shit into the near-future (Like 2050, 2060, etc.) rely on data collected in the present. Everything is constant, and not set in stone. They're called "projections" for a reason. I could project that Europe will be turned into Eurabia by 2030 and made into a progressive Islamic paradise, but out of left field comes a ultranationalist uprising that sees the ethnic cleansing of all Kebabs in Europe, a full-scale invasion of Turkey resulting in the reconquering of Constantinople, and Islam being officially outlawed throughout the West with anyone practicing it being put under surveillance for a short time before being hauled off to a concentration camp, if they're lucky. And I could project that the Democrats will win in 2024 (I'm being realistic here since they don't stand a fucking chance in 2020), but due to California being swallowed up by the Pacific Ocean after the big ass overdue earthquake, the Democratic party loses a staggering majority of its voter base, thus sealing their fate as a failed political party.
TL;DR Shit happens all the time that changes demographics. There's no way to truly tell how things are going to look in the future. People in 1960 thought we would have flying cars in the far off year of 2010. But look at us now.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Apr 20, 2017)

RockVolnutt said:


> Will /pol/ get it's race war and balkanization?



No, the vast majority of people (I am speaking for the US anyway) wouldn't get involved in such stupid shit, and I doubt Western Europe would either. A small scale racial conflict like black people rioting after a police shooting, or some nazi shoots up a black gathering is entirely possible and will happen again, but I doubt some massive racial war is going to happen.

Unlike the Jews of the late 1930s and early 1940s, I highly doubt people are just going to roll over and get tricked into going to the gas chamber. And considering how far society has come, if you say start killing all blacks, plenty of whites would try to stop you.

In the scenario /pol/ does get their race war, the members on the board will probably shit themselves and do nothing.


----------



## DNJACK (Apr 20, 2017)

THIS IS ABOUT AMERICAN POLITICS SHUT IT DOWN I DONT LIKE IT


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Apr 22, 2017)

ZeCommissar said:


> In the scenario /pol/ does get their race war, the members on the board will probably shit themselves and do nothing.



Or they'd just do what they're doing with Antifa and doxx the niggo hordes and their white pleb tier betacuck slaveboys.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 7, 2020)

Since this is a recurring topic in certain threads, I've decided to create a thread here for people to discuss this recurring meme that "Demographics is Destiny" and how a Latino majority will somehow vote in a 1000-year Woke Reich or something.

I personally don't put much stock in it for a variety of reasons.

First off is the fact that the Latino community has more in common with the "White Ethnic" immigrant groups of the 1800's and 1900's (Italians, Irish, Poles, Greeks, Slavs, Ulster Scots) in terms of how they arrived here and why they arrived as well as their own cultural values.

The real issue is the unsecured border and the fact that corrupt state governments (California being the most egregious example) try to ensure that there remains a permanent underclass of city-dwelling "fresh off the boat" immigrants and their children to serve as a voting bloc.

The other issue I have with it is that it's going off the notion that the current Sixth Party System will remain in place forever. It got its start in the late 60's and 70's, but it really didn't become fully codified until 1980.

1980 was forty years ago. The 1968 election was over fifty years ago. We're long overdue for another party realignment and major shift in the platforms, and I think the rise of Trump in 2016 (and The Squad in 2018 as well) are early signs of an impending realignment. If Trump wins 2020 and the Dems experience major losses in 2022, I think the Seventh Party System will truly begin in earnest.

It's entirely possible that the Seventh Party System could render the "demographics is destiny" issue a moot point if the parties do a total realignment. Feel free to disagree with me, I'm not an expert and this is just conjecture on my part.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 7, 2020)

Here's the thing, non-whites in general have probably been getting more liberal over time as opposed to more conservative. 

In the 1980 presidential election 56% of Hispanics and 83% of Blacks voted Carter. In ths 2018 midterms 69% of Hispanics and 90% of blacks voted for Democratic candidates.

In the 1992 election (the first election I could find with numbers on Asians) 31% of Asians voted for Bill Clinton, and in the 2018 midterm 77% of Asians voted for Democratic candidates.

The only reason Republicans won 2016 is because the electoral college system disproportionately values votes in rural (whiter) states and because the Republican base (boomers) has the highest turnout rates for elections. I don't see the long term as particularly good looking for Conservatives.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Aug 7, 2020)

Nobody has that idea and you're confusing western civilization for being conservative, which is a Ben Shapiro talking point. This is the kind of stuff only people who read too much r/thedonald or read too much a&n believe, that by somehow importing more traditional non white masses we can somehow attain a better state. To own the libs we must destroy what remains of only 12% of the global population.
The idea is demographics is destiny is certain blocks vote in consistent ways along party lines, theres always gonna be 80%+ black people voting dems unless there's a specific situation.
This idea applies to latino too who overwhelmingly vote democrat except for in Florida where cubans vote 51% Republican, 49% dem which I mean for escaping from a communist dictator is pretty shocking.





You don't understand this phrase and seem to be misunderstanding it for "castizo futurism". If your logic was what people wanted then the right would praise Brazil more, which is never ever does unless it's about Bolsonaro fixing the country(which he isn't lol).


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 7, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Nobody has that idea and you're confusing western civilization for being conservative, which is a Ben Shapiro talking point. This is the kind of stuff only people who read too much r/thedonald or read too much a&n believe, that by somehow importing more traditional non white masses we can somehow attain a better state. To own the libs we must destroy what remains of only 12% of the global population.
> The idea is demographics is destiny is certain blocks vote in consistent ways along party lines, theres always gonna be 80%+ black people voting dems unless there's a specific situation.
> This idea applies to latino too who overwhelmingly vote democrat except for in Florida where cubans vote 51% Republican, 49% dem which I mean for escaping from a communist dictator is pretty shocking.
> View attachment 1503372
> ...


So what's the solution you pose for this?

Abolish the two-party system and allow a bunch of parties that share different brands of ideology of each part of the political spectrum to have a fair play?


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Aug 7, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> So what's the solution you pose for this?
> 
> Abolish the two-party system and allow a bunch of parties that share different brands of ideology of each part of the political spectrum to have a fair play?





> parties


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 7, 2020)

Arm Pit Cream said:


>


One party states are gay, faaggot.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Aug 7, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> One party states are gay, faaggot.


Sorry, what were you saying about gay again?


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-tranny-porn-question.74237/


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Aug 7, 2020)

The USA is pretty fucked in that regard, the democrat party is too succesful in branding itself as the non-white party and the republicans can't do shit to rmove that perception. So the democrats have a growing demographic advantage, especially once the cancer in their cities makes the richer leftists spread to other states. Even worse, as marking party lines at race identity can cause calls for red states to quit the union since it's no longer a democracy.
You'd think latinos, having run away from countries with shit socialist economies and being generally more religeous wouldn't support the party that tries to implement the same economy style and is growing closer to allowing post birth abortion. But latin american isn't sending its best.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Aug 7, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> So what's the solution you pose for this?
> 
> Abolish the two-party system and allow a bunch of parties that share different brands of ideology of each part of the political spectrum to have a fair play?


It would be interesting to see the seats and parties that would occupy the US "parliament" if they had adopted the British system. Hispanics and Blacks would almost certainly form their own parties to advocate for their own ethnic interests and whites would vote for the conservative party or the liberal party because they have no sense of ethnic identity. There would also certainly be a social democrat party that wins the Seattle and Portland areas


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Aug 7, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> "Latino" refers to almost anyone born in or with ancestors from Latin America and living in the U.S., including Brazilians. "Latino" does not include speakers of Romance languages from Europe, such as Italians or Spaniards. Sorry. You can keep your long dead human sacrifice jungle civs though, great example that proves my point.


You are wrong, abso-fucking-lutely wrong. The US government calls anyone from countries south of the Rio Grande Latinos/Hispanics. If both sets of grandparents came from Europe, settled in Argentina, Chile or Paraguay, spoke Italian/German/Gaelic at home and then you emigrated to the United States, the US would classify you as Latino/Hispanic because the only criteria from falling into that class is being born in a country south of the border where the official language is Spanish. Even if you're a descendant of the Japanese that went to Peru and established a community of Japanese that exclusively married only other Japanese immigrants, the US would still call you a Latino because you came from Peru.

There was a huge wave of European immigration to South America, especially from Germany, Italy and Ireland and in Chile and Argentina it mirrors our own. It is so pronounced that the first time I got to show off my bad German is when I went to South America.  

In short Latino/Hispanic is merely a census designation that came about when Hispanic politicians in the US began clamoring for government gibs in the 80s and 70s and doesn't reflect reality. 

This is why Biden got into hot water saying the Latino population was much more diverse than the black population. Hispanics are not a monolith. Hispanic/Latino is an ethnic designation, not a racial one, no matter how hard race baiters and low iq Nazi larpers try to make it one.


----------



## Billy "the Bot" Bobson (Aug 7, 2020)

I've probably stated this in a different way somewhere here before but it bears repeating : America should have done better integrating Native Americans into the Union. Letting them rot on the wayside so the Left could come in and take them under their multi-cultural banner was a massive mistake that everyone in the world will look back at and cite as being the third main reason why America fell apart.

What's more than likely going to happen is the collapse of the current Republican and Democratic party and the reformation into the "Right" Populist Party, blending the economic policies of the current Republican Party and the Social policies of the Democrat Party, and the "Left" Socialist Party taking the Progressives and Socialists, with the same mostly agreed view of America as the World Police (with token opposition on both sides). Hardly a new or unique take, but the most likely out of all other options. Marijuana will be legalized, but the new age for legal consumption of any regulated narcotic will be 23. Voter ID laws will be non-existant and the age to vote will be pushed down to 16.

Welcome to the new world.

It could have been different and beautiful...
View attachment The Perfect World.png


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Aug 7, 2020)

Feline Supremacist said:


> You are wrong, abso-fucking-lutely wrong.


Oh sorry, I forgot to include my source.







Feline Supremacist said:


> The US government calls anyone from countries south of the Rio Grande Latinos/Hispanics. If both sets of grandparents came from Europe, settled in Argentina, Chile or Paraguay, spoke Italian/German/Gaelic at home and then you emigrated to the United States, the US would classify you as Latino/Hispanic because the only criteria from falling into that class is being born in a country south of the border where the official language is Spanish.


That's an absolutely terrible example considering the US Government often records hispanics and latinos as white.

This was apparently moved by an assmad jannie.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 7, 2020)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> You'd think latinos, having run away from countries with shit socialist economies


Ah yes Mexico and Honduras are incredibly Socialist.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Aug 7, 2020)

"Latin Americans can't make their own continent work and many of their countries are rife with literal communism, but surely once we import them north they'll be like us!"


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Aug 7, 2020)

It's almost like the republican party gives non-whites zero incentive to vote for them 

this is clearly the fault of non-whites and not the backwards as fuck American political system


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 7, 2020)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> It's almost like the republican party gives non-whites zero incentive to vote for them


I mean yeah. Generally, Repubs don't market towards race or victimization, but rather towards policy. Because they do this instead of trying emotionally appeal with people, everybody hates on them. From my circle of family, people say that I act like a Republican because the common stereotype is that Repubs don't like appealing to the feelings of other people and don't really like expressing a lot of emotion. Generally, people like to associate politics with emotional appeal, and because Repubs don't do that, they falter.

This is why in turn they hate on Tramp because he does both; he, in a way, saved the fucking asses of the Repubcucklian party or at least expanded their lifespan by a few years. This is why you see a recent movement of Repubs trying to appeal to the feelings of minorities by putting out "based black conservative" figures like Jesse Lee Peterson and Candace Owens with the whole #BLEXIT thing. Imagine if the Repubs had the amount of scale in advertising and corporate backing that the Dems do.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 7, 2020)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> It's almost like the republican party gives non-whites zero incentive to vote for them
> 
> this is clearly the fault of non-whites and not the backwards as fuck American political system


Their platform is small government, self reliance, gun rights, freedom of speech, religious values and low taxes. 

If non whites literally cannot stand the idea of not being reliant on a big government with their rights removed, enforced atheism (except when it's not a white religion) and taxed out the ass then what the fuck are they doing in _America_.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Aug 7, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Their platform is small government, self reliance, gun rights, freedom of speech, religious values and low taxes.
> 
> If non whites literally cannot stand the idea of not being reliant on a big government with their rights removed, enforced atheism (except when it's not a white religion) and taxed out the ass then what the fuck are they doing in _America_.


Their platform is "Whatever Israel wants".


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 7, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Their platform is small government, self reliance, ... and low taxes.


Which is code for "I hate poor people and love corporations".


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 7, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> Which is code for "I hate poor people and love corporations".


Well yeah, but that's also the policy of the democrats; and the UK cons, and the UK Labour. 

We're globalist nations now, the poor are easily replaced by more workers from around the world. So you gotta pick which brand of shit you want in the mainstream politics. 



Forgetful Gynn said:


> Their platform is "Whatever Israel wants".


True.


----------



## TitusOvid (Aug 7, 2020)

I have faith the White race will win out over the long term. Hispanics include a lot of White Hispanics which the commies obfusticate to demoralize people. And the rest of the Hispanics generally are mixed with White people. Full blood Native American Hispanic is a minority. Hispanics and Asians want to be White more than anything and will cease to exist as a separate identity over time. The only problem is the blacks.

The problem with the Republican party has is that they are seen as old fashioned and uncool. They are in desperate need of a makeover.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Aug 7, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Their platform is small government, self reliance, gun rights, freedom of speech, religious values and low taxes.
> 
> If non whites literally cannot stand the idea of not being reliant on a big government with their rights removed, enforced atheism (except when it's not a white religion) and taxed out the ass then what the fuck are they doing in _America_.


Hmm yes Hispanics not wanting to vote for trump must have something to do with the things you mentioned I can't think of a single other reason why


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Aug 7, 2020)

> First off is the fact that the Latino community has more in common with the "White Ethnic" immigrant groups of the 1800's and 1900's (Italians, Irish, Poles, Greeks, Slavs, Ulster Scots) in terms of how they arrived here and why they arrived as well as their own cultural values.


Like the gangs and the massive amounts of crime? Or way they vote majority democrat?


> The real issue is the unsecured border and the fact that corrupt state governments (California being the most egregious example) try to ensure that there remains a permanent underclass of city-dwelling "fresh off the boat" immigrants and their children to serve as a voting bloc.


Well to even say that's a thing is to affirm demographics are destiny, unless you think they're mistaken and that california going blue at the same time the latino population boomed is just a coincidence.


> The other issue I have with it is that it's going off the notion that the current Sixth Party System will remain in place forever. It got its start in the late 60's and 70's, but it really didn't become fully codified until 1980.


I'm not familiar with what you mean by sixth party system.


> 1980 was forty years ago. The 1968 election was over fifty years ago. We're long overdue for another party realignment and major shift in the platforms, and I think the rise of Trump in 2016 (and The Squad in 2018 as well) are early signs of an impending realignment. If Trump wins 2020 and the Dems experience major losses in 2022, I think the Seventh Party System will truly begin in earnest.


I voted for Trump, but his actions and the way that everything is going is starting to make me wonder if the only reason he was allowed to win was to galvanize and activate the millions of "sleeper cell" antifa and other "woke" people with an easy target that fit most of the categories for "evil person I should hate and resist" that their psychological conditioning gave them.


> It's entirely possible that the Seventh Party System could render the "demographics is destiny" issue a moot point if the parties do a total realignment. Feel free to disagree with me, I'm not an expert and this is just conjecture on my part.


Demographics is destiny is an observation of behaviors of the different races. No matter how the parties change themselves or rebrand themselves each race will continue to vote for the things that they want, which are rooted in mostly genetic issues with cultural issues downstream of that. So even if the parties call themselves something new, the latinos and the blacks will still vote for whoever is the most like the current democrat party. EG: whoever gives them the most free shit or whoever promises to make it easier to import the rest of their family out of the hellhole they abandoned.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 7, 2020)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> Hmm yes Hispanics not wanting to vote for trump must have something to do with the things you mentioned I can't think of a single other reason why


Is the other reason you're getting at because he doesn't want them here illegally? Are all Hispanics criminals? Is the reason they don't like Trump because he doesn't want a tide of people coming in from hispanic countries?


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Aug 7, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> Oh sorry, I forgot to include my source.
> 
> View attachment 1503641
> 
> ...


lol mine too so here it is


Forgetful Gynn said:


> Oh sorry, I forgot to include my source.
> 
> View attachment 1503641
> 
> That's an absolutely terrible example considering the US Government often records hispanics and latinos as white.


Britannica is wrong. These are US categorizations used by the US government. These designations _do not exist_ _in any other _country in the Americas or Europe. They were made up by Mexican-American politicians competing with blacks for redistricting, grants and appropriations based on state census populations.

I hate to burst your white identitarian beliefs but the indigenous and mestizo peoples outside of Mexico (which is in North America and not representative of every country south of it) are fairly homogeneous as Europeans, of all countries, strongly discouraged intermarriage with the natives. To call someone "Indio" or imply they have indigenous ancestors was, and still is, a huge insult (often ending up with one party dead).

When you see indigenous or mixed native-Europeans from South America in the US it's because they have no other choice to earn a large amount of money other than emigrating. The indigenous and mestizos are the lowest caste, lower than blacks in many cases, because the blacks are the descendants of former slaves whereas the Spanish/Portuguese fought the indigenous, took over their lands and they often continued to resist for decades. The native people of South America are a conquered people and Spain and the subsequent independent nations never let them forget it. It's harsh but true.

People who think Pepe from Guadalajara is representative of all Latinos/Hispanics are badly informed-I mean Argentina's first Admiral, Guillermo "William" Brown originally from County Mayo, is famous for blowing the Spaniards the fuck out of the Rio Plata and wrecking the Brazilians and Uruguay as well. For years the myth that Argentina's natives had been completely exterminated was believed by most because the natives had no reason to admit any indigenous ancestry and/or they were confined to far away estancias working as ranch hands so no one every saw or knew any.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Aug 7, 2020)

Might as well just keep this shit here so poor jannie doesn't have to break a sweat.



Feline Supremacist said:


> I hate to burst your white identitarian beliefs but the indigenous and mestizo peoples outside of Mexico (which is in North America and not representative of every country south of it) are fairly homogeneous as Europeans, of all countries, strongly discouraged intermarriage with the natives. To call someone "Indio" or imply they have indigenous ancestors was, and still is, a huge insult (often ending up with one party dead).


How "based and redpilled" of them. They can be as traditional as they want in their own nations.


Feline Supremacist said:


> When you see indigenous or mixed native-Europeans from South America in the US it's because they have no other choice to earn a large amount of money other than emigrating.


It's impossible for them to fix their own countries? That's pretty cynical.


----------



## ThatOneLurker (Aug 7, 2020)

I'll wait until election before I get totally despondent but holy fuck this thread is making me anxious. I can't stop pacing around my room.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 7, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Their platform is small government, self reliance, freedom of speech, religious values and low taxes


>Republicans
>accurately representing any of these things barring maybe religious values

A lolbert has been found in the distance. Tell me, Lolly The Lolbert, how's the lolbert invasion of the GOP going?


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Aug 7, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> Might as well just keep this shit here so poor jannie doesn't have to break a sweat.
> 
> 
> How "based and redpilled" of them. They can be as traditional as they want in their own nations.
> ...


Look, I'm just telling you what I saw when I lived there. They're poor, they can't hold their liquor (because the indigenous people of the Americas lack a gene that allows their bodies to synthesize ethanol, something they have in common with their distant ancestors in East Asia), the streets are full of them begging in the streets, snatching purses, picking pockets and whatnot. We can discuss the disparities and social conditions of the indigenous natives of South America in another thread but if you think the average father from Europe was OK with having their sons or daughters marrying into this group you're delusional. 

I personally don't have an issue with them. If they stay away from the drink they're very good workers. The South Americans that work for my landlord are all conservative; at least three became citizens and voted for Trump (they all hate Mexicans and Central Americans too lol). 

Immigration in the US is broken and it needs a complete overhaul.  Hispanics/Latinos are not going to vote for Biden en masse though.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Aug 7, 2020)

ThatOneLurker said:


> I'll wait until election before I get totally despondent but holy fuck this thread is making me anxious. I can't stop pacing around my room.





Spoiler: I can exacerbate that.


























Feline Supremacist said:


> We can discuss the disparities and social conditions of the indigenous natives of South America in another thread but if you think the average father from Europe was OK with having their sons or daughters marrying into this group you're delusional.


I don't recall denying that. I also don't want that sort of mixing.


Feline Supremacist said:


> I personally don't have an issue with them. If they stay away from the drink they're very good workers. The South Americans that work for my landlord are all conservative; at least three became citizens and voted for Trump (they all hate Mexicans and Central Americans too lol).


I don't have anything against them either. If anything I want them to stay in their own nations and fix them, because sending what few best and brightest they do produce to america is only going to make things worse for their homeland and ours.


Feline Supremacist said:


> Immigration in the US is broken and it needs a complete overhaul.  Hispanics/Latinos are not going to vote for Biden en masse though.


They always have.


----------



## ThatOneLurker (Aug 7, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> I can exacerbate that.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503999
> ...



So what do we do then?


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 7, 2020)

ThatOneLurker said:


> So what do we do then?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 7, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> View attachment 1504027


Yeah I'm sure America, which is half non white at this point, will be super receptive to Nazism.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 7, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> Yeah I'm sure America, which is half non white at this point, will be super receptive to Nazism.


Probably not. But you gotta be optimistic you know.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Aug 7, 2020)

ThatOneLurker said:


> So what do we do then?


There isn't much. At least half of the money in the world is pushing for this. Ordinary people are completely out of the equation no matter what radical actions they might take.


----------



## ThatOneLurker (Aug 7, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> There isn't much. At least half of the money in the world is pushing for this. Ordinary people are completely out of the equation no matter what radical actions they might take.



So why don't we get busy dying then? I don't want to watch this anymore. There has to be something that can be done, because if there isn't why are we still here?


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 7, 2020)

ThatOneLurker said:


> So why don't we get busy dying then? I don't want to watch this anymore. There has to be something that can be done, because if there isn't why are we still here?


Because that's fucking weak man. Get a grip; go find yourself a woman, fuck off to the whitest part of whatever country you're in and every opportunity that comes to try and push back, take it. Either you win, or in the long term you lose, but not even trying is just pathetic.


----------



## ThatOneLurker (Aug 7, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Because that's fucking weak man. Get a grip; go find yourself a woman, fuck off to the whitest part of whatever country you're in and every opportunity that comes to try and push back, take it. Either you win, or in the long term you lose, but not even trying is just pathetic.



I agree. I was just asking @Forgetful Gynn why even bother if he thinks we're already doomed? Isn't accepting demographics as destiny an acceptance of the fact that we're fucked?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 7, 2020)

Rand /pol/ said:


> Yeah I'm sure America, which is half non white at this point, will be super receptive to Nazism.


Once the non-whites learn the tricks of the Jew....they will soon realize that maybe that funny mustache man who killed around a million of them had a point, even through his own Aryan trickery.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Aug 7, 2020)

Forgetful Gynn said:


> Spoiler: I can exacerbate that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, this unfettered immigration is bad for both-the people who have the wherewithal to get to the US and work are the the most motivated and resourceful. It deprives their countries of their skills and drive. These are precisely the people they should encourage to stay but because immigration lessens the possibility of change and reform they're encouraged to leave. 

It's like reverse colonization; get your best to come here and work as gardeners, nannies, maids and handymen, as servants to the neoliberals so they can run off and protest Orange Man in the streets. Instead of stripping a country of its material wealth they strip a country of its people.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 7, 2020)

ThatOneLurker said:


> I agree. I was just asking @Forgetful Gynn why even bother if he thinks we're already doomed? Isn't accepting demographics as destiny an acceptance of the fact that we're fucked?


No, a group is not defined or led by the majority; but by a vocal minority. You can still recover in the long run even if your demographics are fucked. It just takes work, time and perseverance. 



The Pink Panther said:


> Once the non-whites learn the tricks of the Jew....


You joke, but so far I've found that hating jews is a weirdly universal social lubricant. I found anti semites in Poland, in Sweden, in Switzerland, in America and hell even in Portugal.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 7, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> You joke, but so far I've found that hating jews is a weirdly universal social lubricant. I found anti semites in Poland, in Sweden, in Switzerland, in America and hell even in Portugal.


Well yea.

The Jew is like that one fuck at a party that keeps getting invited. Everyone hates him, but no one knows why he's always there, and soon his influence takes over the whole party and dilutes the whole mixture. Then they leave to ruin another party after everyone stops going to that one party they're always at.


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Aug 7, 2020)

ThatOneLurker said:


> So why don't we get busy dying then? I don't want to watch this anymore. There has to be something that can be done, because if there isn't why are we still here?


I have people who depend on me. Plus I wouldn't want to give the people wrecking the world the satisfaction.



The Pink Panther said:


> Well yea.
> 
> The Jew is like that one fuck at a party that keeps getting invited. Everyone hates him, but no one knows why he's always there, and soon his influence takes over the whole party and dilutes the whole mixture. Then they leave to ruin another party after everyone stops going to that one party they're always at.


The jew is the person who buys a lot of booze and hookers and blow because he knows that some of the people at the party are susceptible and that he can exploit them in the future while getting the others to join in via peer pressure.


----------



## Tismguide (Aug 7, 2020)

Whenever social conservatism is brought up as a potential uniting factor between GOP and non-whites, I am reminded of how non-whites are permitted to form ethnic enclaves, neighborhoods, even nationalist movements, while whites are not. This will act as a layer of insulation between their children and Drag Queen Storytime. It won't last forever (indeed, there was that muslim-gay confrontation over gay-mandated school curriculum in the UK awhile back), but it will change "the gays are coming for my kids" to "I don't agree with everything about my new country, but I've got mine". Give it a generation or two and their kids will be subverted enough that it no longer matters.



Forgetful Gynn said:


> The jew is the person who buys a lot of booze and hookers and blow because he knows that some of the people at the party are susceptible and that he can exploit them in the future while getting the others to join in via peer pressure.


Ep(((stein)))


----------



## Forgetful Gynn (Aug 7, 2020)

Tismguide said:


> Whenever social conservatism is brought up as a potential uniting factor between GOP and non-whites, I am reminded of how non-whites are permitted to form ethnic enclaves, neighborhoods, even nationalist movements, while whites are not. This will act as a layer of insulation between their children and Drag Queen Storytime. It won't last forever (indeed, there was that muslim-gay confrontation over gay-mandated school curriculum in the UK awhile back), but it will change "the gays are coming for my kids" to "I don't agree with everything about my new country, but I've got mine". Give it a generation or two and their kids will be subverted enough that it no longer matters.


I don't think that stuff was ever meant for anyone other than whites. Spreading the gay is just one more way to increase the death rate while lowering the birth rate among whites. They've no reason to do that to their useful pawns.


Tismguide said:


> Ep(((stein)))


Et al.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Aug 7, 2020)

Johan Schmidt said:


> Is the other reason you're getting at because he doesn't want them here illegally? Are all Hispanics criminals? Is the reason they don't like Trump because he doesn't want a tide of people coming in from hispanic countries?


they probably don't like him because he did everything to make his platform hostile to them. I don't know why this is hard for people to understand.


----------



## Oglooger (Aug 7, 2020)

Pepsi-Cola said:


> they probably don't like him because he did everything to make his platform hostile to them. I don't know why this is hard for people to understand.


they just don't like Trump because the media tells them to fear Trump.
the only ones who fear them are illegals, Dacafags who willingly didn't work to gain citizenship and the bourgeois who want cheap beaner labour.
kick out all the Indios, cambujo and cholos out, and the castizos and criollos who give a damn to stay will assimilate in a generation or two; indio blood is easier to clean off than black blood.


----------



## Terrorist (Aug 7, 2020)

The problem with diversity isn't just lower IQ. It also lowers social trust and cohesion ala Robert Putnam. If the Irish and Italians faced so many growing pains coming here (we act like them assimilating was no big deal, but it was a very big deal), why is it a good idea to let in Haitians, Mexicans, Chinese, and Bangladeshis all at the same time? My cynicism about the "melting pot" comes from my roots in Italy, where it was extremely hard to unite regions that were 95% the same genetically and culturally, because the other 5% was a dealbreaker.



Pepsi-Cola said:


> they probably don't like him because he did everything to make his platform hostile to them. I don't know why this is hard for people to understand.



Unlike pussy ass mainstream conservatives who will deny the racial meaning of Trump's message to their dying coof, I agree with this. He was clearly appealing to whites who (rightly) felt culturally and economically displaced by hispanics.


----------



## Someone Awful (Aug 8, 2020)

Political parties were a mistake and it put us in this position where we are now at today. Politicians at the time of America's foundation should have listened to George Washington when he said not to make parties. We are now at the point where 2020 may mark a successful Maoist-like revolution in the exact same country. This would have never happened if political parties were not a thing. It is designed to coalesce power to control people and what do you think a Communist economic and government system does?

We haven't done enough to deal with Communism because _China _has the potential to be a superpower. Even with Trump warning us of the danger and finding ways to cut ties with China economically as well as the flood that's going on in the Yangtze River (just look at the Happening thread), a potential Biden administration would reverse any anti-Chinese policy and put us back at square one. Nations like China, Cuba, North Korea (in all but name), Vietnam, and Cuba are communist because they are inspired by USSR which at one point was a superpower. Notice how every nation except Portugal that is socialist is a developing or undeveloped country too. Same towards countries where the socialist and communist party rules

The United States is able to resist a leftist cultural revolution as much as it does because our system is capitalist and we are the wealthiest nation in this world. This is where demographics come into play.

Central America, the Caribbean, and most of South America are developing nations where people are poorer. Often they choose to flee oppressive governments in their nation for America, hoping for a better life. Yet they end up being the first after the African-Americans to ask for welfare because they assume that it is helping them and their families. Welfare is a form of socialism in the United States and it is something we should have _never_ done. Once welfare starts coming into the picture, the rot has set in. Notice how the nuclear family started to collapse after this, especially African-Americans?

Now sure, Hispanics who stay in the nation after a few generations might start voting more heterogeneous but the immigrants who come from there will predominantly vote Democrats. As long as we see widespread immigration from Central American countries, Hispanics will never become swing voters. Good luck getting the African-Americans to vote outside the Democrats too. Asian Americans _might_ become swing voters again after all the leftist government does to discriminate against them as well as Black Lives Matter, but that's only because they aren't nearly as reliant on welfare as other non-whites. But one demographic alone becoming swing voters isn't enough to prevent a one-party far left government.

So, what do we do? We could _leave _to other less cucked nations like Japan but then that would make us hypocrites for whining about immigration. That means we are going to have to do something about it, even if we think things are hopeless. It is far past time to do two things; destroy the CCP and end mass immigration for good. The former will be a rude awakening to the woke communists that all socialist and communist governments fail their people. The latter will gradually result in any ethnicity that isn't African-Americans to integrate into American society.

I, personally, will never accept a Communist society and would sooner choose to die than live in one. I'm not going to say that we are doomed, but you, the OP, need to take the red pill and realize it will take more than a Trump re-election to end our country's trek towards a far left Communist government.


----------



## Lensherr (Aug 8, 2020)

The way I see it, there are two solutions to this issue as it pertains to America:

1. Mass deportations of illegals, ending birthright citizenship, closing the borders, and a moratorium on immigration in general. Seeing as white conservatives have a higher birth rate than white liberals, that would give the Republican Party a fighting chance to stay relevant.

2. The Balkanization of the U.S. into multiple smaller ethnostates. Ideally, whites, blacks, Hispanics, and Asians would each get their own ethnostates, and there could be a multiracial one as well for those who desire a more bohemian lifestyle.

My preferred solution (which is basically the Alt Hype/Jared Taylor solution) is the latter, seeing as I think that it would be less authoritarian in the long run.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 9, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> Abolish the two-party system and allow a bunch of parties that share different brands of ideology of each part of the political spectrum to have a fair play


The Netherlands has a multiparty system.

To give a quick summary, people elect parties on a national level. when voting for a party, they can give prefference to specific representatives of that party. It's up to discretion of that party what to do with that.

The vote percentage of each party decides how many seats in parliament every party gets. We currently have 13 parties with seats. After the election a government is formed by having a coalition between parties that form a majority. 

In practice every person in a seat can vote how they want and can after the election break off from their party and form a new one and this happens every couple of years, usually with no success. One of the largest parties was formed that way in the last decade.

There are numerous advantages and disadvantages compared to the american system. One advantage is the transparancy. We now have a party that for all intents and purposes is the Turkish party. They get about 2.1% of the vote. I also calculated the percentage of Turkish voters. It's about 2.3%.

Of course it doesn't mean that only Turkish people voted for them, btw.

Having greater granularity gives more perspective in what things people vote for.

Of course there is no shortage of establishment of power in Dutch politics either, with a couple of parties dominating and doing Brussel's bidding.

My point is that simply breaking up a two party system into a functional multiparty system wouldn't solve your problems. But it would make more visible the various political groups supporting the different parties. The muslim feminist alliance is one of temporary convenience on having the same enemy. Eventually there will be fallout and conflict, which is what mass immigration is sowing. There'll be right wing immigrants, but they'll be right wing for their people, which means they'll be left wing until they have enough power to carve out a slice of that manifest destiny for themselves. It will take longer because US politics is stronger and more powerful, but it will happen and in our lifetimes.


----------



## Sayon (Aug 9, 2020)

Reject all liberal narratives.

Do what actual non-overly pozzed empires did:

A. Segregation.

B. Restrictions on race/ethnic/other (forbidding Blacks from owning firearms, Whites from consuming certain drugs, etc.).

And so on.

The classic imperial systems like the Ottomans, Persia, etc. worked better than Murica. Hell, even the British in India managed it until they decided to wreck everything when they left.


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 9, 2020)

Why do you think the Democrats favor certain groups and despise others? They want whites gone cause whites are a pain in the ass for someone who just wants collect a pay check as an official.


----------



## Sayon (Aug 9, 2020)

DeadFish said:


> Why do you think the Democrats favor certain groups and despise others? They want whites gone cause whites are a pain in the ass for someone who just wants collect a pay check as an official.



You're implying the Democrats aren't largely ran by Whites and filled with Whites.


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 9, 2020)

Sayon said:


> You're implying the Democrats aren't largely ran by Whites and filled with Whites.


Rich white people who want keep white plebs down cause they think as the voters they the boss of elected officials or something.


----------



## Sayon (Aug 9, 2020)

We wouldn't be going through this if the West never fell into the trap of universalism and instead accepted the reality of actual diversity and segregation.

I blame accepting the wrong religio. We should be Confucians (demands total loyalty to your BLOOD, not muh constitution) crossed with Traditional Indo-Europeans (meaning Castes and Kings).


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Aug 9, 2020)

FaramirG said:


> What confuses me about it is the weird consensus that it isn't happening.  Even the most major conservative figures like Shapiro or Carlson dismiss the notion of replacement as some kind of conspiracy theory. We are obviously replacing non-latino whites. In 1990 America was roughly 85% non-latino white, 12% non-latino black, 5% latino (any race), and the remainder "other" (mostly asian). In 2020 America is roughly 60% non-latino white, 20% latino (any race), 12% non-latino black, 5% asian, and the remainder "other" (mostly people who don't mark down a race). But if any white politician or even a media figure/youtuber points out that they will be cease to a majority in the next 10-20 years, they get called nazis. The country is experiencing a massive demographic change thanks to virtually unchecked immigration, and if a white dude so much as mentions it they get cancelled. But I could go to a BLM protest tomorrow with a big sign saying "your grandkids will be brown" and I'd be applauded for it.


I genuinely think it's because they're worried we'll literally go 14/88 about this if we somehow 'realised' it when it's blatantly obvious. 

I was at a BBQ recently and was chatting to a girl there, and we got on the topic of politics (horrible I know, but I'm a student it's all they fucking talk about); and after a bit of back and forth we got talking about some of the heavy stuff like demographics; and in the end she sort of just went 'Well I guess we'll have to wipe them out?' and it genuinely threw me for a loop. It was as though the moment she thought I was convinced about the demographics in the UK she just assumed I was cool with genocide. 

There seems to be this weird assumption that because you don't want them here, you must not want them anywhere. When I literally just don't want them here. They can fuck off to shitholistan and the Democractic Dictatorship of Bixnood and do whatever they want once they're there and I'd stop caring about them. 



Sayon said:


> We wouldn't be going through this if the West never fell into the trap of universalism and instead accepted the reality of actual diversity and segregation.
> 
> I blame accepting the wrong religio. We should be Confucians.


The enlightenment came to all the wrong conclusions and our social and political systems are built on it. The foundation of thought for many of our policy makers is just patently untrue. All men were not made equal, your race should be an important factor in how you act, and men are not simply individuals.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 9, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> I mean yeah. Generally, Repubs don't market towards race or victimization, but rather towards policy. Because they do this instead of trying emotionally appeal with people, everybody hates on them. From my circle of family, people say that I act like a Republican because the common stereotype is that Repubs don't like appealing to the feelings of other people and don't really like expressing a lot of emotion. Generally, people like to associate politics with emotional appeal, and because Repubs don't do that, they falter.
> 
> This is why in turn they hate on Tramp because he does both; he, in a way, saved the fucking asses of the Repubcucklian party or at least expanded their lifespan by a few years. This is why you see a recent movement of Repubs trying to appeal to the feelings of minorities by putting out "based black conservative" figures like Jesse Lee Peterson and Candace Owens with the whole #BLEXIT thing. Imagine if the Repubs had the amount of scale in advertising and corporate backing that the Dems do.



You do have a great point that your standard Republican, before Trump, is a very cold emotionless individualist as a generalization. Which other racial groups do not like or into that atomized stuff. 

Trump is 1980s/1990s liberal who managed to conquer the party. All the other guys were just standard robot talking point hacks. It reminds me of how 2012 was Obama's to lose as Romney was a soulless robot and still is a soulless robot.

Republican party will have to evolve and remove all these corporate and MIGA fundie fucks to have a chance to survive a post Trump presidency.


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 9, 2020)

The only reason people come here is because of America's wealth and relative stability. If america were to burn to ash tomorrow (may it be due to a civil war or an economic collapse) alot of these migrants would be packing and heading straight back home.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Aug 9, 2020)

DeadFish said:


> The only reason people come here is because of America's wealth and relative stability. If america were to burn to ash tomorrow (may it be due to a civil war or an economic collapse) alot of these migrants would be packing and heading straight back home.


Lately there are the economic immigrants who came here because of those reasons.

And then there are refugee niggers, refugee mud niggers and refugee subhumans who come here like Ilhan Omar, Khsawa Sawant, etc.... who want to change America into the shitholes they originated from.

And there are the scum like that Japanese congressman at the Cruz hearing who still simping for the democrats when her ancestors got fucked by FDR.

And the longer these BLM protests have gone on, John Wilkes Booth really fucked the White Man hard when he shot Lincoln assuming Lincoln was planning to send the slaves back to Africa. Majority of niggers support BLM and despite the "polls" saying they want more police, ask them what is their definition of police and then we get the true picture.


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 9, 2020)

The goal for anyone against the left is create conditions where shooting back without severe retaliation is the norm.


----------



## DrunkenDozing (Aug 11, 2020)

Honestly of all demographics I'm interested in the Asians the most. I think if any group of non whites is going to turn more Republican, its going to be them. The Woke brigade has already done baby steps in un-POC'ing them. Many more are watching this chaos unfold in their very cities and they're beginning to wonder if they just ran away from one shitty country who didnt care about them for another. Of course most Asians now vote blue but I could see them changing this quite a bit as blacks and arabs shove them into the "acts too white" group.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Mar 4, 2021)

Americans should link many of the problems with high level immigration and abnormally shifting demographics to the Reagan administration. But it seems a lot of people are stupid and never seem to make the connection. A similar immigration scheme was cooked up in Thatcher's Britain - which is why modern day London and other such U.K cities look the way they do now. Importation of low I.Q brown people to work the same jobs that whites had for 1/4th the wage and with no benefits was the goal in mind. It gets rid of unions too.


----------



## Drag-on Knight 91873 (Mar 4, 2021)

DrunkNDoziNDragN said:


> Honestly of all demographics I'm interested in the Asians the most. I think if any group of non whites is going to turn more Republican, its going to be them. The Woke brigade has already done baby steps in un-POC'ing them. Many more are watching this chaos unfold in their very cities and they're beginning to wonder if they just ran away from one shitty country who didnt care about them for another. Of course most Asians now vote blue but I could see them changing this quite a bit as blacks and arabs shove them into the "acts too white" group.


While your logic is sound, American Asians are petit bourgeouis in temperament. This is true of both immigrants (who are at least financially based) and their children who indeed do act like white people. Since these children typically do well in school, they are also completely subverted. These people don't really have political convictions and thus will work against their self-interests in the same way White Liberals do.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Mar 4, 2021)

Here's the 2020 Census information:



			https://www.census.gov/content/dam/Census/library/publications/2020/demo/p25-1144.pdf
		


Scroll down to page 7 to see the racial and ethnic demographic changes. Hispanics and foregin-born Asians look like they're going to be the fastest growing populations in the next 40 years. I'm curious as to how this will affect American culture over the course of this century.


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Mar 5, 2021)

The Curmudgeon said:


> Here's the 2020 Census information:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Florida is any indication, then demographics should not be an issue.

By and large, the biggest problem the country has right now are the do-nothing Republican assholes.  We need more DeSantis-like people, who fight to get their message out there, and actually fight to get shit done.  When Republicans actually bother to WORK for their votes, then they get rewarded.  With so many New York refugees migrating to Florida over the past year, you'd think that might have flipped the state blue ... NOPE.  Florida is on the path to staying solid red for a very long time in spite of "demographics."

It's not the color of people's skins that has me worried; not in the slightest-- it's the lack of American assimilation that's the problem.  This wouldn't be a problem if the Republicans actually did their fucking jobs.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Mar 5, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> If Florida is any indication, then demographics should not be an issue.
> 
> By and large, the biggest problem the country has right now are the do-nothing Republican assholes.  We need more DeSantis-like people, who fight to get their message out there, and actually fight to get shit done.  When Republicans actually bother to WORK for their votes, then they get rewarded.  With so many New York refugees migrating to Florida over the past year, you'd think that might have flipped the state blue ... NOPE.  Florida is on the path to staying solid red for a very long time in spite of "demographics."
> 
> It's not the color of people's skins that has me worried; not in the slightest-- it's the lack of American assimilation that's the problem.  This wouldn't be a problem if the Republicans actually did their fucking jobs.


The Republicans and Democrats are just the same flavour of the uniparty - the Republicans aren't planning on doing shit, even if they do get in power. Anyone that could challenge this arrangement has already committed suicide with 32 gunshots to the back of the head.


----------



## DeadFish (Mar 5, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> If Florida is any indication, then demographics should not be an issue.
> 
> By and large, the biggest problem the country has right now are the do-nothing Republican assholes.  We need more DeSantis-like people, who fight to get their message out there, and actually fight to get shit done.  When Republicans actually bother to WORK for their votes, then they get rewarded.  With so many New York refugees migrating to Florida over the past year, you'd think that might have flipped the state blue ... NOPE.  Florida is on the path to staying solid red for a very long time in spite of "demographics."
> 
> It's not the color of people's skins that has me worried; not in the slightest-- it's the lack of American assimilation that's the problem.  This wouldn't be a problem if the Republicans actually did their fucking jobs.


The bad thing for do nothing go ps is no one cares if they get shot at. Remember that baseball game?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 5, 2021)

I can see a crazy, Twilight Zone style plot twist happening in the future with this stuff.

Whites are gone, but people of color realize the mistake they made, they realize that what Woke was really talking about when they vilified "white" was actually the truth, that what Woke hates the most is simply the truth.

So these future people of color live very closely to "white culture" (which like I said, is really just a culture based on truth) ie everyone in England is Arabic ethnically but they all live very closely to Victorian culture standards and meanwhile everyone in America is Hispanic, but they live like Leave It To Beaver on steroids.

We can go on and on about racial differences and inferiority versus superiority but at the end of the day every human being has the ability to understand truth and act accordingly, a future human race without whitey may not be as good as it could have been, but maybe it could be ok if people at least start following the truth and drop Woke, if they continue to follow Woke though it's going to lead to the human race's extinction.

But yeah, that's the Twilight Zone twist, Woke wipes white people out but then non-white people start "acting white" and wipe Woke out, do you think that could happen?


----------



## Local Fed (Mar 5, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> meanwhile everyone in America is Hispanic, but they live like Leave It To Beaver on steroids.


I simply cannot help myself here. It shall be known as:
_>"Leave it to Beaner"_


----------



## Stoneheart (Mar 5, 2021)

StarkRavingMad said:


> By and large, the biggest problem the country has right now are the do-nothing Republican assholes. We need more DeSantis-like people, who fight to get their message out there, and actually fight to get shit done. When Republicans actually bother to WORK for their votes, then they get rewarded. With so many New York refugees migrating to Florida over the past year, you'd think that might have flipped the state blue ... NOPE. Florida is on the path to staying solid red for a very long time in spite of "demographics."


Well thats correct. 


StarkRavingMad said:


> It's not the color of people's skins that has me worried; not in the slightest-- it's the lack of American assimilation that's the problem. This wouldn't be a problem if the Republicans actually did their fucking jobs.


thats not correct. brown and black people will never vote for anything but gibbs.
most latinos are "white" and will turn red very fast the moment their primitive way are challenged to much.
The US will not lose much  from turning more Latino, the damage was done a long time ago when they let in Polish, italians and other lesser heathens in.

The GOP just has to change its christian rhetoric a bit. but the change will be not to big  since most of the christians in the us are from peasants churches.


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Mar 6, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I can see a crazy, Twilight Zone style plot twist happening in the future with this stuff.
> 
> Whites are gone, but people of color realize the mistake they made, they realize that what Woke was really talking about when they vilified "white" was actually the truth, that what Woke hates the most is simply the truth.
> 
> ...


I agree with you because I can see that happening too. In their zeal to punish their own kind, white liberals and leftists ignore, if not outright deny, that non-white, non-Western cultures can be conservative and reactionary too. They stupidly think all those black and brown people will unquestioningly embrace their stupid hippy shit. It will be a rude awakening for them when see that Pedro, Jamal, Pajeet, Chang, and Muhammed despise feminism, atheism, LGBT, and every other progressive cause. In the long run, the joke is on them.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 6, 2021)

Dom Cruise said:


> I can see a crazy, Twilight Zone style plot twist happening in the future with this stuff.
> 
> Whites are gone, but people of color realize the mistake they made, they realize that what Woke was really talking about when they vilified "white" was actually the truth, that what Woke hates the most is simply the truth.
> 
> ...


You can just look at zimbabwe-headlines.jpg


----------



## Dom Cruise (Mar 6, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> You can just look at zimbabwe-headlines.jpg


You'll notice I was only talking about Arabs and Hispanics, I didn't say a thing about blacks, because that's another subject entirely.

But to address that I guess I would say that if future majority Hispanic America returns to 1950s cultural values, blacks would be expected to follow those norms as well, ie focus on the nuclear family and give up the thug mentality or face negative consequences for their actions with no Woke whites to run interference for them.

A blacks only place would never purposely try to imitate white culture of course, I mean yeah, that's obvious, that's not what I was talking about though, I was talking about Arabs and Hispanics purposely imitating white cultures of yesteryear, which I can see happening.

Maybe it's a little bit of a leap to say Arabs would give up Islamic culture and imitate English culture, but I can see it happening as younger generations of Arabs want to move away from the extremism of Islam and become curious about the land they find themselves in, it's history and it's culture, so perhaps they would want to adopt something that is still very conservative like Victorian era culture, but not quite as extreme as radical Islam.

I guess it's a real question though whether they would go as far as to convert to Christianity over Islam instead of just mimic English culture, I can see that happening as well, but that's also probably less likely.

I really do think though we're going to see a "Neo Victorian" movement someday like in the Neal Stephenson novel The Diamond Age, where the Neo Victorians were ethnically diverse but still chose to live to Victorian moral and cultural standards.

And meanwhile I also really do think Hispanics would try to imitate classic American culture.


----------



## abacussedout (Mar 6, 2021)

Every African American I've ever met in person, by which I mean someone who was actually born in Africa and migrated to the USA and worked their ass off to become a citizen, has been super based and pro Trump, pro west, etc.. And they don't murder the majority of their babies like most American born blacks, so maybe one day the New Deal blacks will dwindle so much that the based African Americans will be what it means to be "black."


----------

